# Whoa, France is the new champion of Free Speech?



## NYcarbineer

*France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*

by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015      

54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”

Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Hmmmmmmmm. USMB nutters are gonna start expressing love for those socialists. 

Freedom fries, baby!


----------



## Meathead

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.


Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Meathead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism”?
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism.
Click to expand...


I miss the good old days when conservatives insisted there was no such thing as hate speech or hate crimes.


----------



## Statistikhengst

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.




Well, then all they need are some denunciations and then they can build some camps....

oldest trick in the book.

Well, other than hookers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Meathead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
Click to expand...


It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.


----------



## haissem123

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.


I just heard there is growing suspicion that this hit on charlie and the whole paper are state sponsored terrorism or black waterish operations with the holy jihad agenda of some ones spooky old or new testaments. We will never can know the motives or people behind all the masks and closed doors, but I guess that makes it all the more fun guessing who to attack next. Don't you all think so? Is it true the Charlie did really go after the Jewish faith as they did Muslim and Christian faiths? Nobody can answer that as now France commits a ship to our Muslim masked crusade to get the remaining oil or just another excuse to start ww3 in the name of God?


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.



Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.


----------



## NYcarbineer

TooTall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
Click to expand...


The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,

if you want to play the math game.

Do you want to play the math game?


----------



## Statistikhengst

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
Click to expand...


Uhm, no. That did not happen.


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
Click to expand...


You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...



But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Statistikhengst said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
Click to expand...


Okay then, you give us the number you think is more accurate, and from there we'll debate both the numbers AND why your number makes it any less a crime against humanity.


----------



## NYcarbineer

TooTall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
Click to expand...


Well then tell us two things...

...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.

Is it more than the number of cartoonists?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
Click to expand...


France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
Click to expand...


Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.  

Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.

WAKE UP.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
Click to expand...


Hitler used the same argument.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
Click to expand...


That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message. 

You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
Click to expand...


No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
Click to expand...


Please cite the source for that last claim.


----------



## Kosh

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. USMB nutters are gonna start expressing love for those socialists.
> 
> Freedom fries, baby!



Says the far left drone that can only post items approved by their far left programmers..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
Click to expand...


Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf

Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.

Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.

Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:

Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs

While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.

Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.

“Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.

It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.

It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”

The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.

- COMMENT-
Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

is the OP being coy? I don't understand how France is a champion of free speech if they're prosecuting and harrassing people for free speech under the phony guise of 'hate speech.'


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran)


Jeremiah you keep spreading that lie.

But I have never meet a muslim who has ever read Mein Kampt.

In fact, most of them don't even know what it is?    ......


----------



## Contumacious

NYcarbineer said:


> *Whoa, France is the new champion of Free Speech?* [/QUO*te]*
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> *Free Speech Hypocrites*
> 
> Thomas DiLorenzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the aftermath of the horrific murders of the people at the French cultural Marxist magazine, the journalistic Left all over the world has all of a sudden become a voice for free speech. Yes, the same people responsible or campus speech codes and all other forms of political correctness aimed at censoring words they disapprove of.   The French Left, especially, has its collective panties in a wad and is said to be increasing the distribution of the magazine that was targeted by the murderers from  its usual 60,000 issues to 1 million in the next issue.
> 
> The French cultural Marxists take the top award for hypocrisy here, since they have long supported the French “hate speech” laws that, among other things, criminalize “insults” against various cultural Marxist mascot groups (just about everyone in society except for white heterosexual males).  In France, if you are found guilty of insulting a mascot or mascot group, the penalty is 6 months in prison and a 22,500 Euro fine.  According to the Wikipedia entry about Hate Speech Laws in France, however, no insult to Christians or Muslims is so severe as to invoke the hate speech law.  A French court even ruled that comparing the Christian cross to the Nazi swastika, as one other cultural Marxist magazine did, was “not an insult” to Christians.  There is a five year prison sentence and 45,000 Euro fine for “contesting information about the Holocaust.


----------



## Contumacious

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> .




*Free Speech Hypocrites*
Thomas DiLorenzo



 








In the aftermath of the horrific murders of the people at the French cultural Marxist magazine, the journalistic Left all over the world has all of a sudden become a voice for free speech. Yes, the same people responsible or campus speech codes and all other forms of political correctness aimed at censoring words they disapprove of.   The French Left, especially, has its collective panties in a wad and is said to be increasing the distribution of the magazine that was targeted by the murderers from  its usual 60,000 issues to 1 million in the next issue.

The French cultural Marxists take the top award for hypocrisy here, since they have long supported the French “hate speech” laws that, among other things, criminalize “insults” against various cultural Marxist mascot groups (just about everyone in society except for white heterosexual males).  In France, if you are found guilty of insulting a mascot or mascot group, the penalty is 6 months in prison and a 22,500 Euro fine.  According to the Wikipedia entry about Hate Speech Laws in France, however, no insult to Christians or Muslims is so severe as to invoke the hate speech law.  A French court even ruled that comparing the Christian cross to the Nazi swastika, as one other cultural Marxist magazine did, was “not an insult” to Christians.  There is a five year prison sentence and 45,000 Euro fine for “contesting information about the Holocaust.”


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Charlie Hebdo selling on eBay for hundreds of pounds as France runs out of copies - Telegraph


----------



## LoneLaugher

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Contumacious said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Speech Hypocrites*
> Thomas DiLorenzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the aftermath of the horrific murders of the people at the French cultural Marxist magazine, the journalistic Left all over the world has all of a sudden become a voice for free speech. Yes, the same people responsible or campus speech codes and all other forms of political correctness aimed at censoring words they disapprove of.   The French Left, especially, has its collective panties in a wad and is said to be increasing the distribution of the magazine that was targeted by the murderers from  its usual 60,000 issues to 1 million in the next issue.
> 
> The French cultural Marxists take the top award for hypocrisy here, since they have long supported the French “hate speech” laws that, among other things, criminalize “insults” against various cultural Marxist mascot groups (just about everyone in society except for white heterosexual males).  In France, if you are found guilty of insulting a mascot or mascot group, the penalty is 6 months in prison and a 22,500 Euro fine.  According to the Wikipedia entry about Hate Speech Laws in France, however, no insult to Christians or Muslims is so severe as to invoke the hate speech law.  A French court even ruled that comparing the Christian cross to the Nazi swastika, as one other cultural Marxist magazine did, was “not an insult” to Christians.  There is a five year prison sentence and 45,000 Euro fine for “contesting information about the Holocaust.”
Click to expand...


There are people on the left who have become very avid supporters of the I am Charlie move here in the USA.  I applaud them for it.


----------



## Contumacious

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.
Click to expand...



The "Zionist Gazette", AIPAC News, the JDL Times, Bibi's Newsletter.

Why?.


.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.
Click to expand...


I've already given you two.  You asked for a source.  I gave you two.  Now you are telling me you do not want the evidence?  Make up your mind, Lonelaugher.   It's been a known fact for years. Numbers do not lie.  Read the articles and the numbers - it's all there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.
Click to expand...


According to the sources I posted for you Mein Kampf is the number 1 selling book in Muslim countries.  Not #2.   I guess the Koran is not as popular as Hitler these days.  Am I surprised?  No.  More than half the world's Muslim population have never read the Koran.  Did you know that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Contumacious said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "Zionist Gazette", AIPAC News, the JDL Times, Bibi's Newsletter.
> 
> Why?.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's been stated hundreds of times over the years.  By sources all over the world.  It isn't a secret.  I do not know why he is pretending it's not true.


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
Click to expand...

Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?


----------



## Moonglow

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the sources I posted for you Mein Kampf is the number 1 selling book in Muslim countries.  Not #2.   I guess the Koran is not as popular as Hitler these days.  Am I surprised?  No.  More than half the world's Muslim population have never read the Koran.  Did you know that?
Click to expand...

I know a lot of people that have Bibles and have no idea what's inside....


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
Click to expand...


When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moonglow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.  Hitler used the same argument and language the Islamists of today use.  My struggle - title of his book Mein Kampf means Jihad in Islamic language.  Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran) not the Christian World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite the source for that last claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.  Definition of Mein Kampf
> 
> Jihad - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Mein Kampf ebook surging in popularity The Times of Israel
> In translation, “Mein Kampf” has been a bestseller in the Arab world and Turkey, where anti-Semitic propaganda is pervasive in some circles. The World Jewish Congress, which has little sway in the Muslim world, has tried to get Amazon and iTunes to stop carrying Hitler’s screed, but the mega-company, whose owner Jeff Bezos recently purchased The Washington Post, has declined to reply to the request.
> 
> Comment - according to Amazon - Mein Kampf is their number 1 best selling propaganda book.  Read the article.
> 
> Here is a second source for you, Lonelaugher:
> 
> Hitler 8217 s Mein Kampf Hits Bestseller List LA Times makes excuses Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> 
> While we are constantly being beaten about the head with the fictitious club of Islamophobia, antisemitism is at an all time high. FBI statistics show that over 62% of hate crime here in America is antisemitic.
> 
> Now Adolf Hitler’s genocidal tome is on fire on the e-book bestseller list. _“‘_Mein Kampf” hasn’t made the New York Times’ nonfiction chart since its U.S. release in 1939, the same year Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> “Mein Kampf,” or “My Jihad” in Arabic (“my struggle’ in English),  has been a number one bestseller in Muslim countries for years. It’s a bestseller in Turkey and Bangladesh.
> 
> It’s is a top-selling Eid present among ‘educated’ Dhaka Muslims.
> 
> It’s made a huge comeback in Germany too.  The UK Bookseller Waterstone’s said _Mein Kampf_ is the “perfect Christmas present.”
> 
> The LA Times tries to whitewash this deeply troubling trend by saying that people may be ashamed to be seen reading that book. Nonsense.  “My Jihad” is a powerful argument for domination and for extermination of the Jews.
> 
> - COMMENT-
> Did you note the words above - Mein Kampf has been a number one best seller in Muslim countries for years?  This is no secret.  Furthermore did you see the definition of Jihad?  Struggle?  Mein Kampf?  My Struggle?  Do you see the connection yet?   If you need more sources I have more.  Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for your google search. What source establishes that Mein Kamph is the #2 best seller in Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the sources I posted for you Mein Kampf is the number 1 selling book in Muslim countries.  Not #2.   I guess the Koran is not as popular as Hitler these days.  Am I surprised?  No.  More than half the world's Muslim population have never read the Koran.  Did you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a lot of people that have Bibles and have no idea what's inside....
Click to expand...

More than half the Christian world?  Got a link for that claim, Moonglow?  I didn't think so.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TooTall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
Click to expand...


That is what Golda Meir was speaking about when she said, We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for making us kill yours.    

What a statement!  And how true!


----------



## Lakhota

Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
Click to expand...


I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lakhota said:


> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!



Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.


----------



## Jroc

> The French are quickly becoming minorities in their own lands and are already minorities in some major cities. They are unable to walk around freely for fear of violence. They are prisoners.
> 
> French Culture, heritage and genetic make-up will soon die out if the people of France refuse to take action. This is occurring all over Europe


----------



## Jroc

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.
Click to expand...

A person cant be on the "right side of Israel" and blindly support Obama


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jroc said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person cant be on the "right side of Israel" and blindly support Obama
Click to expand...



What a bunch of bullshit. told by a true bullshitter.


----------



## NYcarbineer

TooTall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
Click to expand...


The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
Click to expand...


Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.



had obama gone, it would have nothing to do with this

sheesh, do you have two brain cells?


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
Click to expand...


while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Yurt said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...
Click to expand...


I think then that the US would be justified in making anti-black speech a crime.  Using your rationale.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Yurt said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had obama gone, it would have nothing to do with this
> 
> sheesh, do you have two brain cells?
Click to expand...


*Nobody* went to Nigeria, where 2000 people were massacred the same week, by Boko Haram.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> More than half the world's Muslim population have never read the Koran.  Did you know that?


More Jeremiah lies.   ......    

Do you have a  to back up this latest fabrication??    .......


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had obama gone, it would have nothing to do with this
> 
> sheesh, do you have two brain cells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody* went to Nigeria, where 2000 people were massacred the same week, by Boko Haram.
Click to expand...


so that excuses obama.....


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think then that the US would be justified in making anti-black speech a crime.  Using your rationale.
Click to expand...


wow...comparing that to the holocaust....just when i thought you couldn't sink any lower


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> [  More than half the world's Muslim population have never read the Koran.  Did you know that?



lol, interesting.  If true that would shoot a big in hole in the claim that all Muslims are bound to be terrorists because that's what the Koran teaches them.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Yurt said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had obama gone, it would have nothing to do with this
> 
> sheesh, do you have two brain cells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody* went to Nigeria, where 2000 people were massacred the same week, by Boko Haram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so that excuses obama.....
Click to expand...


Obama was right not to go because Netanyahu went.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
Click to expand...


That's what happens when you make war on Israel.  Do you think Muslims would be justified in mass slaughter of Americans for the same reason?  Do you think 9/11 was justified?

You're really starting to sound like some spokesman for HAMAS.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  More than half the world's Muslim population have never read the Koran.  Did you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, interesting.  If true that would shoot a big in hole in the claim that all Muslims are bound to be terrorists because that's what the Koran teaches them.
Click to expand...


Who ever said all Muslims are bound to be terrorists?  If it wasn't for strawmen, would you have any arguments at all?


----------



## Lakhota

Jeremiah said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
Click to expand...


Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?

The Myth of Anti-Semitism - The Ugly Truth


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
Click to expand...



Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.


----------



## Lakhota

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
Click to expand...


I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
Click to expand...



"Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.


Thankfully we live in the United States where the First Amendment and its case law determine the limits of free speech and expression.


----------



## Lakhota

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
Click to expand...


That's because Jews have tried to hijack the phrase.  Once again, Arabs are also Semitic.


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person cant be on the "right side of Israel" and blindly support Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. told by a true bullshitter.
Click to expand...

Not much there and I don't "bullshit" Look at your liberal nuts on this thread.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
Click to expand...


Nazis are always trying to redefine words, even the word Nazi.


----------



## Jroc

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Jews have tried to hijack the phrase.  Once again, Arabs are also Semitic.
Click to expand...

Jew haven't "hijacked" anything you idiot. Were you always this stupid or did you have to work to get to this point? 




> *Antisemitism* (also spelled *Anti-Semitism* or *anti-semitism*) is prejudice against, hatred of, or discrimination against Jews as a national, ethnic, religious or racial group.[1][2] A person who holds such positions is called an "antisemite". As Jews are an ethnoreligious group, antisemitism is generally considered a form of racism.[3]
> 
> While the conjunction of the units anti, Semite and ism indicates antisemitism as being directed against all Semitic people, the term was popularized in Germany in 1873 as a scientific-sounding term for _Judenhass_ ("Jew-hatred"),[4] although it had been used for at least two decades prior,[5] and that has been its normal use since then.[6] For the purposes of a 2005 U.S. governmental report, antisemitism was considered "hatred toward Jews—individually and as a group—that can be attributed to the Jewish religion and/or ethnicity."[7]
> 
> Antisemitism may be manifested in many ways, ranging from expressions of hatred of or discrimination against individual Jews to organized violent attacks by mobs, state police, or even military attacks on entire Jewish communities. Although the term did not come into common usage until the 19th century, it is now also applied to historic anti-Jewish incidents. Notable instances of persecutioninclude the pogroms which preceded the First Crusade in 1096, the expulsion from England in 1290, the massacres of Spanish Jews in 1391, the persecutions of the Spanish Inquisition, the expulsion from Spain in 1492, Cossack massacres in Ukraine of 1648–1657, various pogroms in Imperial Russia between 1821 and 1906, the 1894–1906 Dreyfus affair in France, the Holocaust in German-occupied Europe, official Soviet anti-Jewish policies and Arab and Muslim involvement in the Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Jews have tried to hijack the phrase.  Once again, Arabs are also Semitic.
Click to expand...


What's your nickname on Stormfront?


----------



## asaratis

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
Click to expand...

They shouldn't.  The 'prophet' is the ultimate generator of hate speech.  He should be ridiculed...incessantly!


----------



## asaratis

NYcarbineer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had obama gone, it would have nothing to do with this
> 
> sheesh, do you have two brain cells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody* went to Nigeria, where 2000 people were massacred the same week, by Boko Haram.
Click to expand...

Apples/Oranges


----------



## oreo

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.



Your article is referring against anti-jew hate talk.


NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
Click to expand...



When you continually launch rockets into Israel there are going to be casualties on both sides.

Funny you don't mention--that Bill Clinton in his final days in office had a deal going for Palestinians that was delivered on a Gold Platter that Arafat turned down flat.  In fact that offer was so good, that G.W. Bush refused to acknowledge Arafat when he came into office.  War is what they want, they don't want peace.  After Arafat died, and while the world held their breath in hope--feeling that Palistinians would vote for peace, they elected Hamas a well known terrorist organization. They want Israel to be wiped off of the map, and they have stated that repeatedly.  Instead of joining the rest of the modern world, along with the prosperity of it, they prefer to live in poverty while launching rockets into Israel, and then complain when their own citizens die from counter attacks.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Jews have tried to hijack the phrase.  Once again, Arabs are also Semitic.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter how the current definition came to be.  However, your anti-Semitic theory is duly noted.


----------



## SAYIT

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
Click to expand...


I do enjoy that awkward moment when a rare lefty breaks with the rest of his flock on Israel.


----------



## SAYIT

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
Click to expand...


Feel free to complain to the Oxford Dictionary:
ANTI-SEMITIC (insert Lakhota's pic here) - adjective
1) Hostility to or prejudice against Jews.


----------



## Steinlight




----------



## Statistikhengst

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
Click to expand...


*No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
Click to expand...


If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,

something that is NOT anti-Semitism.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Yurt said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think then that the US would be justified in making anti-black speech a crime.  Using your rationale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow...comparing that to the holocaust....just when i thought you couldn't sink any lower
Click to expand...


So there's an entry fee for getting one's 'people' into the select group wherein any speech disparaging them can be justifiably criminalized?

Jesus.


----------



## The Rabbi

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...

It might be.  It might not be.
If someone objects to Israel trying to secure its borders but thinks the US should secure its borders then you have towonder why the double standard.
When someone talks about Israel killing Palestinian children but wont acknowledge that Hamas placed military targets among children specifically to bring about propaganda material, you have to wonder.
When someone claims Israel is an apartheid state but Saudi Arabia isnt, you have to wonder.
When someone complains about US aid to Israel but fails to mention that Egypt, Jordan, and the PA get more money every year you have to wonder.


----------



## The Rabbi

NYcarbineer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think then that the US would be justified in making anti-black speech a crime.  Using your rationale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow...comparing that to the holocaust....just when i thought you couldn't sink any lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there's an entry fee for getting one's 'people' into the select group wherein any speech disparaging them can be justifiably criminalized?
> 
> Jesus.
Click to expand...

I dont believe in criminalizing speech at all.  But Europe is not the US.  And given Europe's history of anti semitism and murder of Jews they might have a point within their own societies.


----------



## Ravi

4 people just got killed by a terrorist simply because they were Jewish. I don't see anything wrong in what France is doing.


----------



## bripat9643

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
Click to expand...


90% of the anti-Semites in this country are libturds.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...


Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90% of the anti-Semites in this country are libturds.
Click to expand...




The Rabbi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think then that the US would be justified in making anti-black speech a crime.  Using your rationale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow...comparing that to the holocaust....just when i thought you couldn't sink any lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there's an entry fee for getting one's 'people' into the select group wherein any speech disparaging them can be justifiably criminalized?
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe in criminalizing speech at all.  But Europe is not the US.  And given Europe's history of anti semitism and murder of Jews they might have a point within their own societies.
Click to expand...


So why wouldn't you use that 'principle' to criminalize anti-black hate speech in the US?

Haven't blacks suffered enough?  Where's the magic number on the suffering scale that wins you the prize?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
Click to expand...


What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?


----------



## Skull Pilot

No speech should be illegal.

So let's stay off that slippery slope


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
Click to expand...

Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.

Here's one:  rational person.


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
Click to expand...


I certainly do.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
Click to expand...


No, he didn't.

You have anything to back that up?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jroc said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person cant be on the "right side of Israel" and blindly support Obama
Click to expand...


That is true.  Many of my Jewish friends were Democrats for years and more than one is still registered Democrat but now votes Republican because they do not trust Obama.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> You have anything to back that up?
Click to expand...


He couldn't have anything to back it up, Marty.  Because it isn't the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
Click to expand...


Anti-semitism is well understood to be the hatred of Jews.  (and Israel) Whenever you hear someone using the word Zionist associated with something bad you know they person has a problem with Israel.  Zion is a beautiful word - the LORD uses it repeatedly in the Bible and to call something God calls "good" - evil is evil.  That is what the Bible says.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jroc said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person cant be on the "right side of Israel" and blindly support Obama
Click to expand...


I am not so sure about that.  People can believe in their hearts they are doing the right thing and not see that Obama is putting Israel in any danger.  It may sound unreal to some but I've seen it before.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quit harping on the terminology.  It only makes you look pathetic and desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
Click to expand...


No.  You try using anti - semitism for hating Jews because that is the proper terminology.     This is not the word revisionism dept. around here.


----------



## NYcarbineer

TooTall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
Click to expand...


Should we do that here?


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> You have anything to back that up?
Click to expand...


Hitler always blamed the Jews.  Where have you been?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lakhota said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are also Semitic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism is strictly referring to the hatred of Jews, Lakhota.   Do not attempt to muddy the waters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again - Arabs are also Semitic!  Since when do Jews have exclusive rights to "anti-Semitism"?
> 
> The Myth of Anti-Semitism - The Ugly Truth
Click to expand...


I'm sure they'd be willing to give those "exclusive rights" to being ridiculed, harassed, hunted down, lied about, slandered, slaughtered all the day long -except for the fact they wouldn't wish it on anyone else!  You make it sound like anti-semitism is some sort of party!  Wake up, Lakota.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want you idiots to be factually correct.  Arabs are also Semitic.  Try switching to anti-Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
Click to expand...


What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
Click to expand...


If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
Click to expand...


Israel blows up the homes of SUSPECTS. 

Israel blows up homes of teens suspected kidnappers - NY Daily News


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
Click to expand...


Any Muslim who does not hate Jews or Israel is not called an anti-semite so where is the blame?   Anti-semitism is a choice.  A very bad choice that leads to you and your home being under a curse.  Who wants to be under God's curse for hating Abraham's children?   What is the answer?  Bless and do not curse.  Do not pray for the destruction of God's people, do not invoke wrath against God's people, do not spread propaganda against God's people.  That is the answer.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
Click to expand...


So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?

Goddam you people are a very grim joke.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Muslim who does not hate Jews or Israel is not called an anti-semite so where is the blame?   Anti-semitism is a choice.  A very bad choice that leads to you and your home being under a curse.  Who wants to be under God's curse for hating Abraham's children?   What is the answer?  Bless and do not curse.  Do not pray for the destruction of God's people, do not invoke wrath against God's people, do not spread propaganda against God's people.  That is the answer.
Click to expand...


Oh right, we never see any demonization of innocent Muslims...

Goddam you get dumber every day beyond all belief.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel blows up the homes of SUSPECTS.
> 
> Israel blows up homes of teens suspected kidnappers - NY Daily News
Click to expand...


That's NY Daily News being too PC.  The IDF and IAF are not flying by the seat of their pants when it comes to intell, you know.  If you do not want to be suspected of terrorism - don't hang out with terrorists.  People are known by the company they keep.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
Click to expand...


An Iraqi Muslim trained Tim McVeigh.  We should have gone to the source and sent a strong message.


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
Click to expand...

 
No.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Took about 70 years, but at last France isn't synonomous with rapid uncontested surrender any more.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Muslim who does not hate Jews or Israel is not called an anti-semite so where is the blame?   Anti-semitism is a choice.  A very bad choice that leads to you and your home being under a curse.  Who wants to be under God's curse for hating Abraham's children?   What is the answer?  Bless and do not curse.  Do not pray for the destruction of God's people, do not invoke wrath against God's people, do not spread propaganda against God's people.  That is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, we never see any demonization of innocent Muslims...
> 
> Goddam you get dumber every day beyond all belief.
Click to expand...


You obviously have no fear of the LORD to use God's name in vain like that.  I think the Muslims have done far more demonization of innocent Jews not to mention an entire nation (Israel) that has been slandered in front of the world by them for decades.  There is a spiritual law for that, you know.  It's called whatsoever a man sows - that shall he reap.  Do not complain to me about the bad seeds your religion has planted.  Get to the root of it - leave Islam and call upon the name of the LORD and be saved.  Problem solved.  Look at all the Muslims (now ex -Muslims)  who have and today they love Israel, the Jewish people and their Christian brethren.  I rejoice for their having received salvation and being freed from the shackles of Islam!  I wish to God all Muslims could be freed from Islam and receive salvation in Christ!  That is what I wish!


----------



## TooTall

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
Click to expand...


We deal with terrorists in a different way in the US.  We are not surrounded by millions of people that  want us dead and launch attacks on us on a daily basis.  Is that too complicated for you?


----------



## Seawytch

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An Iraqi Muslim trained Tim McVeigh.  We should have gone to the source and sent a strong message.
Click to expand...


And, naturally, you can provide a credible source for that claim?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Delta4Embassy said:


> Took about 70 years, but at last France isn't synonomous with rapid uncontested surrender any more.



Oh my!  You *are *Charlie afterall!   This is turning out to be a great morning!  Go see Dante' for your avatar, Delta!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Seawytch said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An Iraqi Muslim trained Tim McVeigh.  We should have gone to the source and sent a strong message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturally, you can provide a credible source for that claim?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Look up Ted Gunderson files.  Ted Gunderson was head of the FBI for over two decades.  He has the story behind the Oklahoma bombing.  I've known about the story of the Iraqi Muslim who trained him - for years. So have many others.


----------



## Seawytch

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Muslim who does not hate Jews or Israel is not called an anti-semite so where is the blame?   Anti-semitism is a choice.  A very bad choice that leads to you and your home being under a curse.  Who wants to be under God's curse for hating Abraham's children?   What is the answer?  Bless and do not curse.  Do not pray for the destruction of God's people, do not invoke wrath against God's people, do not spread propaganda against God's people.  That is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, we never see any demonization of innocent Muslims...
> 
> Goddam you get dumber every day beyond all belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously have no fear of the LORD to use God's name in vain like that.  I think the Muslims have done far more demonization of innocent Jews not to mention an entire nation (Israel) that has been slandered in front of the world by them for decades.  There is a spiritual law for that, you know.  It's called whatsoever a man sows - that shall he reap.  Do not complain to me about the bad seeds your religion has planted.  Get to the root of it - leave Islam and call upon the name of the LORD and be saved.  Problem solved.  Look at all the Muslims (now ex -Muslims)  who have and today they love Israel, the Jewish people and their Christian brethren.  I rejoice for their having received salvation and being freed from the shackles of Islam!  I wish to God all Muslims could be freed from Islam and receive salvation in Christ!  That is what I wish!
Click to expand...


Hmmm...and many Muslims want all Christians to convert to _their _religion. They believe that they only way to be saved is to leave Christianity. 

Don't the Christians believe that the Jews are going to burn in hell if they don't convert?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.  

Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator


----------



## Seawytch

Jeremiah said:


> For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator




Um...The Senator provided no proof. Fail.


----------



## Seawytch

Jeremiah said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An Iraqi Muslim trained Tim McVeigh.  We should have gone to the source and sent a strong message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturally, you can provide a credible source for that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Look up Ted Gunderson files.  Ted Gunderson was head of the FBI for over two decades.  He has the story behind the Oklahoma bombing.  I've known about the story of the Iraqi Muslim who trained him - for years. So have many others.
Click to expand...


Where do you buy your aluminum foil in bulk?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Seawytch said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An Iraqi Muslim trained Tim McVeigh.  We should have gone to the source and sent a strong message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturally, you can provide a credible source for that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Look up Ted Gunderson files.  Ted Gunderson was head of the FBI for over two decades.  He has the story behind the Oklahoma bombing.  I've known about the story of the Iraqi Muslim who trained him - for years. So have many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you buy your aluminum foil in bulk?
Click to expand...


Stay on topic, doll.  You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating McVeigh was a Muslim convert - is just the tip of the iceberg.  Read this one - and keep in mind that slander is the tool of the loser when the debate is lost.  (you've removed all doubt as to who that is now....)

Read this one: 

The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing

While liberal news outlets such as MSNBC were cynically exploiting the April 19 anniversary of the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing by attempting to tie the terrorist attack to the anti-government sentiments of the modern-day Tea Party movement, investigative reporter Jayna Davis was setting the record straight in an exclusive interview on the AIM radio show, Take AIM. The Oklahoma City bombing was an Arab/Muslim terrorist attack on the United States, she says.

Davis, author of a blockbuster book on the attack, _The Third Terrorist,_ has examined and presented the evidence showing that Oklahoma City bomber Timothy McVeigh was in fact a front man for Middle Eastern terrorists. The third terrorist, in addition to the two, McVeigh and Terry Nichols, who were convicted, was an Arab. This was the mysterious “John Doe” who was never found. But other members of an Arab terrorist network were involved, she says.

She says the evidence was ignored and dismissed because the Clinton Administration didn’t want to go to war with Iraq, the likely culprit, and wanted to blame the attack on domestic right-wingers for political reasons.  
_______________
If you would like to learn more buy the book, The Third Terrorist - that Davis wrote - and educate yourself on the subject of the Oklahoma Bombing.  Have a pleasant morning.   My bull is waiting for his sweet feed - got to go.


----------



## Seawytch

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took about 70 years, but at last France isn't synonomous with rapid uncontested surrender any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!  You *are *Charlie afterall!   This is turning out to be a great morning!  Go see Dante' for your avatar, Delta!
Click to expand...


Isn't everyone?


----------



## Seawytch

Jeremiah said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Iraqi Muslim trained Tim McVeigh.  We should have gone to the source and sent a strong message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, naturally, you can provide a credible source for that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Look up Ted Gunderson files.  Ted Gunderson was head of the FBI for over two decades.  He has the story behind the Oklahoma bombing.  I've known about the story of the Iraqi Muslim who trained him - for years. So have many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you buy your aluminum foil in bulk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay on topic, doll.  You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating McVeigh was a Muslim convert - is just the tip of the iceberg.  Read this one - and keep in mind that slander is the tool of the loser when the debate is lost.  (you've removed all doubt as to who that is now....)
> 
> Read this one:
> 
> The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing
Click to expand...


That was on topic. I said *credible *source. Is that where you get the tinfoil?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Something I don't udnerstand about the whole don't depict Mohammed thing is how they also say it's not just Mohammed, but any prophet. So why not the same outrage about depictions of Jesus, Moses, and God itself?


----------



## Jroc

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, Jroc.  But I have also noticed that Stat loves Israel and his Jewish brothers and sisters.  I've always seen him on the right side of Israel and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person cant be on the "right side of Israel" and blindly support Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not so sure about that.  People can believe in their hearts they are doing the right thing and not see that Obama is putting Israel in any danger.  It may sound unreal to some but I've seen it before.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a type of mental illness to me. A blind *faith* in leftism


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
Click to expand...

Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing secular Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating *McVeigh was a Muslim convert* - is just the tip of the iceberg.


And yet McVeigh had a Catholic priest come to his jail cell to administer the sacrament of "Last Rites" to him right before his execution.

Not the quite the actions of a muslim convert.    .....


----------



## paperview

Jeremiah said:


> For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator




Hey dimmy,  you just linked to a SATIRE page.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing Jews.
Click to expand...

That is just batshit crazy and not based on facts at all. Have you no shame at all?  I could just as easily claim the ultra right -wing Jews are fascists who secretly admire Hitler, but it would be just as untrue as the horseshit that you spewed. So, I won't make that claim. You really need to re-tether yourself to reality.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating *McVeigh was a Muslim convert* - is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet McVeigh had a Catholic priest come to his jail cell to administer the sacrament of "Last Rites" to him right before his execution.
> 
> Not the quite the actions of a muslim convert.    .....
Click to expand...

McVeigh was a professed Christian.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi

paperview said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dimmy,  you just linked to a SATIRE page.
Click to expand...

LMAO! 

"Was he Muslim? Let me answer your question with another question: Does the Pope shit in the woods?" The senator added, "9/11!" and "Did you know we're such a dim nation that many people would probably read this entire satire without realizing it was a joke?!"

Jeri really is a moron.


----------



## paperview

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dimmy,  you just linked to a SATIRE page.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> "Was he Muslim? Let me answer your question with another question: Does the Pope shit in the woods?" The senator added, "9/11!" and "Did you know we're such a dim nation that many people would probably read this entire satire without realizing it was a joke?!"
> 
> Jeri really is a moron.
Click to expand...

I know.  The guy actually read that and linked it as a real backup source for his claim.

Might as well hold up a "I'm Stupid" sign.


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just batshit crazy and not based on facts at all. Have you no shame at all?  I could just as easily claim the ultra right -wing Jews are fascists who secretly admire Hitler, but it would be just as untrue as the horseshit that you spewed. So, I won't make that claim. You really need to re-tether yourself to reality.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Gibberish and barley coherent, You start threads here that trash Christians and "You don't trust them" You support Obama who is intentionally propping up Iran, who is committed to Israel's destruction. You're the one whose clueless. Obama is not very popular in Israel for good reason, but you love him, You love Hillary, you support the leftist ideology. Not saying you're not a good person you seem to be. You're just blinded by the leftist ideology. I've said here before most American Jews have been sheltered.  They vote with the leftist who are supposedly more compassionate which is hogwash actually. The libs are not pro-israel and more and more they are moving away from supporting her


----------



## NYcarbineer

Statistikhengst said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating *McVeigh was a Muslim convert* - is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet McVeigh had a Catholic priest come to his jail cell to administer the sacrament of "Last Rites" to him right before his execution.
> 
> Not the quite the actions of a muslim convert.    .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a professed Christian.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


'Arab looking' men were the first wrong accusations regarding the OK City bombing.  Not surprisingly.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I love the amount of the sentiment in this thread around the idea of

...I don't agree with what the French do, but I'm going to defend them anyway...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel blows up the homes of SUSPECTS.
> 
> Israel blows up homes of teens suspected kidnappers - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's NY Daily News being too PC.  The IDF and IAF are not flying by the seat of their pants when it comes to intell, you know.  If you do not want to be suspected of terrorism - don't hang out with terrorists.  People are known by the company they keep.
Click to expand...


Yes, so I guess it would be good American policy to blow the homes of the families of the most ardent anti-abortionists,

just because they might be 'hanging out' with someone who might actually commit an anti-abortion act of terror some day.

Goddam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Statistikhengst said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating *McVeigh was a Muslim convert* - is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet McVeigh had a Catholic priest come to his jail cell to administer the sacrament of "Last Rites" to him right before his execution.
> 
> Not the quite the actions of a muslim convert.    .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a professed Christian.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are seriously mistaken, Stat.  McVeigh converted to Islam and was trained by an Iraqi Muslim for the terror attack on Oklahoma building.  There is a book about it - the truth has been out there for years now.  A US Senator even came forward publicly stating McVeigh was a Muslim.  I can post another clip for you for the details on Oklahoma. Hold on.  Davis is the author of book on Oklahoma City Bombing that exposes who was really behind that terrorist attack.  This story has been out since 2009 - 10 and still the liberals deny the truth about it.  Read this clip and see for yourself. 

The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing

The implications of what Davis has to say are that the case is still unsolved, that the FBI blew it, and that we may still be vulnerable to Arab terrorists infiltrating the U.S. and killing hundreds or thousands of innocent Americans.

Indeed, Davis suggested in her AIM interview that another attack on American soil may be coming, perhaps from the same networks which sponsored McVeigh.

Liberal media like MSNBC have peddled the false notion that McVeigh was motivated by domestic hatred of the government, and that the Tea Party movement is motivated by the same. Hence, by extension, the Tea Party movement will probably spawn anti-government fanatics who will kill people. This claim justifies government repression of anti-Obama political dissidents who may in fact be entirely peaceful and simply exercising their constitutional rights.  

One of the problems with the MSNBC narrative is that Davis makes a convincing case that in fact McVeigh “was a handpicked dupe, set up to take the fall in order to save his Islamic collaborators from prosecution.” She documents that he had expressed a desire to be a mercenary for Middle Eastern terrorists, and that the trail of evidence that both he and his accomplice Terry Nichols left behind points in the direction of an Arab/Muslim connection to the attack.

Indeed, Davis portrays Oklahoma City as one in a series of attacks engineered by foreign enemies of the United States that includes the 1993 World Trade Center bombing as well as the 9/11 attacks themselves.

Over the years, Accuracy in Media has run numerous stories about Davis, her evidence, and other reports indicating a Middle Eastern connection to the Oklahoma City bombing. Wes Vernon wrote a 2007 AIM Report on the obstacles confronted by Davis as she tried to tell the story in the media, including on television.

As Davis noted in her interview with me on Take AIM, her book, _The Third Terrorist_, outlines details of sworn affidavits from very credible witnesses who link the convicted bombers, McVeigh and Nichols, to former Iraqi soldiers who had managed to settle in the U.S. These individuals turned out to be anti-American infiltrators who wanted revenge on the U.S. for our Middle East policy.

Davis provided similar detail in an article she wrote for AmericanThinker.com on April 23. Her interview with me the day before can be heard here. The transcript of the interview is here.

This is not what the liberals in the media want to hear. They want to believe, as then-President Clinton claimed at the time, that McVeigh had no foreign connection and was motivated to kill innocent Americans because he hated federal authorities for staging a bloody raid on a religious compound in Waco, Texas. Clinton actually went further, blaming conservative talk radio for motivating McVeigh to kill.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating *McVeigh was a Muslim convert* - is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet McVeigh had a Catholic priest come to his jail cell to administer the sacrament of "Last Rites" to him right before his execution.
> 
> Not the quite the actions of a muslim convert.    .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a professed Christian.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Arab looking' men were the first wrong accusations regarding the OK City bombing.  Not surprisingly.
Click to expand...


Always go with your first instinct.  It's usually right on the mark.  The feds missed it on this one.  It was most definitely an Islamic terror attack and McVeigh was the dupe they used to get it done.

Clip for what happened to Oklahoma:


As Davis noted in her interview with me on Take AIM, her book, _The Third Terrorist_, outlines details of sworn affidavits from very credible witnesses who link the convicted bombers, McVeigh and Nichols, to former Iraqi soldiers who had managed to settle in the U.S. These individuals turned out to be anti-American infiltrators who wanted revenge on the U.S. for our Middle East policy.

Davis provided similar detail in an article she wrote for AmericanThinker.com on April 23. Her interview with me the day before can be heard here. The transcript of the interview is here.

This is not what the liberals in the media want to hear. They want to believe, as then-President Clinton claimed at the time, that McVeigh had no foreign connection and was motivated to kill innocent Americans because he hated federal authorities for staging a bloody raid on a religious compound in Waco, Texas. Clinton actually went further, blaming conservative talk radio for motivating McVeigh to kill.The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing


_________________
Question back to you?  When didn't Clinton drop the ball?   Oklahoma City Bombing, Bin Laden, 9/11.........  the evidence is there. Accept it or don't.  It doesn't change the facts.  Oklahoma City Bombing was planned out by Iraqi Muslims.  McVeigh was their dupe.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Real Story of the Oklahoma City Bombing

She documents that he had expressed a desire to be a mercenary for Middle Eastern terrorists, and that the trail of evidence that both he and his accomplice Terry Nichols left behind points in the direction of an Arab/Muslim connection to the attack.

Indeed, Davis portrays Oklahoma City as one in a series of attacks engineered by foreign enemies of the United States that includes the 1993 World Trade Center bombing as well as the 9/11 attacks themselves.

Over the years, Accuracy in Media has run numerous stories about Davis, her evidence, and other reports indicating a Middle Eastern connection to the Oklahoma City bombing. Wes Vernon wrote a [URL='http://www.aim.org/aim-report/aim-report-an-islamist-connection-to-okc-bombing-april-b/']2007 AIM Report on the obstacles confronted by Davis as she tried to tell the story in the media, including on television.

As Davis noted in her interview with me on Take AIM, her book, _The Third Terrorist_, outlines details of sworn affidavits from very credible witnesses who link the convicted bombers, McVeigh and Nichols, to former Iraqi soldiers who had managed to settle in the U.S. These individuals turned out to be anti-American infiltrators who wanted revenge on the U.S. for our Middle East policy.

Davis provided similar detail in an article she wrote for AmericanThinker.com on April 23. Her interview with me the day before can be heard here. The transcript of the interview is here.

This is not what the liberals in the media want to hear. They want to believe, as then-President Clinton claimed at the time, that McVeigh had no foreign connection and was motivated to kill innocent Americans because he hated federal authorities for staging a bloody raid on a religious compound in Waco, Texas. Clinton actually went further, blaming conservative talk radio for motivating McVeigh to kill.[/URL]

______________________
Clinton used Waco as the reason for McVeigh and Obama used a youtube video for the terrorist attack on Benghazi - both denied the real evidence before them - is there anything new under the sun?  No.  For some reason the Democrats do not mind abandoning the truth if it will further their agenda.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Always go with your first instinct.  It's usually right on the mark.  The feds missed it on this one.  It was most definitely an Islamic terror attack and McVeigh was the dupe they used to get it done.


All of these years and no Islamic group has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Quite odd.......


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

NYcarbineer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.  The link about US Senator Inhoffe stating *McVeigh was a Muslim convert* - is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet McVeigh had a Catholic priest come to his jail cell to administer the sacrament of "Last Rites" to him right before his execution.
> 
> Not the quite the actions of a muslim convert.    .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a professed Christian.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Arab looking' men were the first wrong accusations regarding the OK City bombing.  Not surprisingly.
Click to expand...


Lying again?  They didn't have a suspect at all until Timothy McVeigh, in jail for an unrelated crime, looked at the TV news in the rec room and took credit for what happened.  So their first suspect was a white man.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?   Now you know.  Your welcome.


----------



## Ravi

Jeremiah said:


> Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?   Now you know.  Your welcome.


I see you skipped right over paperview's post exposing your idiocy.

Good going, Jerbil.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Jeremiah said:


> Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?   Now you know.  Your welcome.



The silence is nobody wanting to deal with conspiracy kooks like yourself.  Talking to crazy people is just....well...

Crazy.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?


There are dozens of books published about UFO's, alien abductions, hollow earth, and other such nonsense.

But that doesn't make the subject matter true.   .....


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Jewish speech in France is a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> while i don't agree with it, europe definitely has a different slant and experience on that than the US.  think about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think then that the US would be justified in making anti-black speech a crime.  Using your rationale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow...comparing that to the holocaust....just when i thought you couldn't sink any lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there's an entry fee for getting one's 'people' into the select group wherein any speech disparaging them can be justifiably criminalized?
> 
> Jesus.
Click to expand...


i'm not surprised you don't see the difference, you think blacks were treated the same as jews in europe

you're sick


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accept the propaganda numbers of Hamas if you must. I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> You have anything to back that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler always blamed the Jews.  Where have you been?
Click to expand...


You are implying Hitler used the same argument Meir did. That your point is false is evident. 

Now scurry away bitch.


----------



## Contumacious

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
Click to expand...


*Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*


*WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*

.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell us two things...
> 
> ...what do you think the number is, and, what is the minimum number of Palestinian children that have to be killed by Israelis before we can call it terrorism.
> 
> Is it more than the number of cartoonists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> You have anything to back that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler always blamed the Jews.  Where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are implying Hitler used the same argument Meir did. That your point is false is evident.
> 
> Now scurry away bitch.
Click to expand...


It is the same argument.  It's the argument that the Palestinians (Meir) and the Jews (Hitler) brought it on themselves.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Semitic" is the term in common use, shit-for-brains.  Everyone know what it refers to, and it doesn't matter if that isn't technically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
Click to expand...


It's not a matter of "blaming" anyone.  However, Muslims have demonstrated they are a threat to our civilization.  We would be stupid to import this threat into our country.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Contumacious said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a close one! Can you imagine Obama affiliated with those who want to crack down on hate speech, Antisemitism and glorifying terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Moslems deserved to be mocked.  They were Hitler's allies during the war.  They supported the Holocaust.  They still support it.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
Click to expand...


The French haven't made any errors with regard to what can be said about Moslems.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone knows what anti-Semitic really means then why does the term get used constantly to label those who disagree with Israeli policies,
> 
> something that is NOT anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of "blaming" anyone.  However, Muslims have demonstrated they are a threat to our civilization.  We would be stupid to import this threat into our country.
Click to expand...


lol, you claim not to be blaming anyone and then you proceed to blame all Muslims.


----------



## Contumacious

NYcarbineer said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
Click to expand...



Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?


.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems deserved to be mocked.  They were Hitler's allies during the war.  They supported the Holocaust.  They still support it.
Click to expand...


lol, you just told me you weren't blaming Muslims.  You are a worse threat to our way of life than any Muslim I know.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Contumacious said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French haven't made any errors with regard to what can be said about Moslems.
Click to expand...


Of course to a Muslim hating bigot like you they haven't.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hamas puts rockets aimed at Israel in schools and makes the kids stay there, they are the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
Click to expand...


So what you're saying is that we shouldn't have declared war on Japan and bombed their cities into ash heaps?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir had it right.  She said to the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians - We can forgive you for killing our children but we can never forgive you for forcing us to kill yours.
> 
> Stop the terrorism against Israel and you won't have any more deaths.  The pit you have dug for Israel's children has become the grave that buried your own.
> 
> WAKE UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler used the same argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> You have anything to back that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler always blamed the Jews.  Where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are implying Hitler used the same argument Meir did. That your point is false is evident.
> 
> Now scurry away bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the same argument.  It's the argument that the Palestinians (Meir) and the Jews (Hitler) brought it on themselves.
Click to expand...


No, it isn't.  First the Jews did nothing to attack Germans in 1900's. 2nd Hitler had zero sympathy for any Jew, as opposed to Most Israeli's sympathy for Palestinians due to their unwinnable cause, and their evident lack of care about their children.

Finally there were no outside armies of Jews attacking Germany during the Nazi period. 

Again, your point fails, and you are a flaming twatwaddle.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French haven't made any errors with regard to what can be said about Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course to a Muslim hating bigot like you they haven't.
Click to expand...


If you hate Nazis or homophobes, are you a bigot?


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
Click to expand...


So liberals treating Muslims differently than Christians is an injustice?


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel blows up the homes of SUSPECTS.
> 
> Israel blows up homes of teens suspected kidnappers - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's NY Daily News being too PC.  The IDF and IAF are not flying by the seat of their pants when it comes to intell, you know.  If you do not want to be suspected of terrorism - don't hang out with terrorists.  People are known by the company they keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, so I guess it would be good American policy to blow the homes of the families of the most ardent anti-abortionists,
> 
> just because they might be 'hanging out' with someone who might actually commit an anti-abortion act of terror some day.
> 
> Goddam!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


If we had a neighboring country full of crazed anti-abortionists who were constantly lobbing missiles at abortion clinics in our country, then bombing them would be entirely appropriate.  The military can't bomb American citizens, however, despite what happened at Waco.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple: because they are thinly disguised anti-Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the word equivalent to 'anti-Semitism' for anyone who opposes Islam/Muslims in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sure you and your libturd friends will make one up.
> 
> Here's one:  rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's rational about blaming innocent Muslims for wrongs they've never committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of "blaming" anyone.  However, Muslims have demonstrated they are a threat to our civilization.  We would be stupid to import this threat into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, you claim not to be blaming anyone and then you proceed to blame all Muslims.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not, but it's obvious that Islam is a threat to the civilized world, just as Nazism once was.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems deserved to be mocked.  They were Hitler's allies during the war.  They supported the Holocaust.  They still support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, you just told me you weren't blaming Muslims.  You are a worse threat to our way of life than any Muslim I know.
Click to expand...


The term "blame" in this context is entirely meaningless.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis go to the homes of terrorists, drag their families out, and blow up the house.  I suppose you approve of that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we do that here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Muslims launch rockets from their homes to kill innocent civilians?   Absolutely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Tim McVeigh blew up the federal building in OK City, we should have blown up his mom's house?
> 
> Goddam you people are a very grim joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that we shouldn't have declared war on Japan and bombed their cities into ash heaps?
Click to expand...


Had we done it sooner we would have saved the lives of much of our military.  It should have been done immediately after Pearl Harbor.  It wasn't.   Any sovereign nation has the right to defend itself from an attack.  Including Israel.


----------



## Lakhota

Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.

How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir


----------



## Contumacious

NYcarbineer said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
Click to expand...



Well, not all Jews are Zionuts.

There are many Jews who oppose Zionism and we must acknowledge that fact.

.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Yet in an Islamic nation you could be killed for insulting Mohammad while you could insult Jews all the day long with no problem.  So what point is NY Carbineer making?  That the French are more civilized?  I agree.  They are.


----------



## Lakhota

Why does Israel elect an uncompromising hardliner like Nutanyahoo?


----------



## Contumacious

Jeremiah said:


> Yet in an Islamic nation you could be killed for insulting Mohammad while you could insult Jews all the day long with no problem.  So what point is NY Carbineer making?  That the French are more civilized?  I agree.  They are.




Yo Vernon


Can we, in good ol' USA, criticize the NSA?

Yes?

Then WHY THE FUCK is Ed Snowden in Russia?


.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Why does Israel elect an uncompromising hardliner like Nutanyahoo?



They elected him because they don't want to be exterminated by their neighbors.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all Jews are Zionuts.
> 
> There are many Jews who oppose Zionism and we must acknowledge that fact.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, believe it not, there are anti-semitic Jews.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir



He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.


----------



## Lakhota

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
Click to expand...


Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French haven't made any errors with regard to what can be said about Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course to a Muslim hating bigot like you they haven't.
Click to expand...




Contumacious said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet in an Islamic nation you could be killed for insulting Mohammad while you could insult Jews all the day long with no problem.  So what point is NY Carbineer making?  That the French are more civilized?  I agree.  They are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Vernon
> 
> 
> Can we, in good ol' USA, criticize the NSA?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> Then WHY THE FUCK is Ed Snowden in Russia?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I've criticized the NSA and I am still here.    (hi there) 

Why is Snowden in Russia? 

Because he made the mistake of believing he could cut a deal with Putin.  He'll never leave Russia.  They won't let him leave.  His mistake.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
Click to expand...

No he isn't.  Libs are anti-Semites who have always disliked any Israeli prime minister who sticks up for his country.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
Click to expand...


Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  Because when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!   Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.

Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all Jews are Zionuts.
> 
> There are many Jews who oppose Zionism and we must acknowledge that fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, believe it not, there are anti-semitic Jews.
Click to expand...



Excuse me ding dong, what does zionism has to do with Judaism? So why would a Jew be anti -Jew?!?!?!?!?!? Wouldn't it be easier to become a Catholic, Presbyterian.......


the 14th Zionist Congress was considering Argentina as the Jewish State.


.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all Jews are Zionuts.
> 
> There are many Jews who oppose Zionism and we must acknowledge that fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, believe it not, there are anti-semitic Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ding dong, what does zionism has to do with Judaism? So why would a Jew be anti -Jew?!?!?!?!?!? Wouldn't it be easier to become a Catholic, Presbyterian.......
> 
> 
> the 14th Zionist Congress was considering Argentina as the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


"Zionist" is just a liberal euphemism meaning "Jew."  It's a way for them to hide their anti-Semitism.


----------



## Contumacious

Jeremiah said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
Click to expand...



And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.

Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.


.


----------



## Lakhota

*Vanishing the Palestinians*

When the Zionists decided in 1897 to establish a Jewish state in Palestine, the Jews of Vienna despatched a delegation to examine the country for its suitability. The delegation reported back as follows: "the bride is beautiful but she is married to another man". They had found that Palestine to their dismay was already inhabited by another people. And this has been Zionism’s central problem ever since. How to "vanish the Palestinians" and get an empty land? The latest manifestation of this imperative is the barrier wall, which Israel is currently building to separate and enclose Palestinian towns and villages in the lands it occupied after 1967. There are those who rightly point to the wall’s illegality and infringement of human rights. And the International Court of Justice has just affirmed this view resoundingly in its ruling, passed on 9.7.04 by 14 of the 15 judges, that the wall was an illegal structure when in the occupied Palestinian territories and that Israel would have to tear it down and make restitution for the damage it has caused to thousands of Palestinians. This position is entirely valid, but critics, in my view, have missed one crucial aspect of the wall’s purpose, which is, to "vanish" the Palestinians, to make them so invisible that Israelis can go on pretending that there is no "other man".

More: Vanishing the Palestinians: CounterPunch Tells the Facts Names the Names

Muslims view Israel as a squatter nation on Arab land.  Why wouldn't they?


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?

I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that kissing Zionist and American ass is a " massive, collective errors of judgment"?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all Jews are Zionuts.
> 
> There are many Jews who oppose Zionism and we must acknowledge that fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, believe it not, there are anti-semitic Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ding dong, what does zionism has to do with Judaism? So why would a Jew be anti -Jew?!?!?!?!?!? Wouldn't it be easier to become a Catholic, Presbyterian.......
> 
> 
> the 14th Zionist Congress was considering Argentina as the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Zionist" is just a liberal euphemism meaning "Jew."  It's a way for them to hide their anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...



Bullshit Vernon.

Your own* Jewish Library* defines Zionism thusly


"The term “*Zionism*” was coined in 1890 by Nathan Birnbaum.* Its general definition means the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel.*"


.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> *Vanishing the Palestinians*
> 
> When the Zionists decided in 1897 to establish a Jewish state in Palestine, the Jews of Vienna despatched a delegation to examine the country for its suitability. The delegation reported back as follows: "the bride is beautiful but she is married to another man". They had found that Palestine to their dismay was already inhabited by another people. And this has been Zionism’s central problem ever since. How to "vanish the Palestinians" and get an empty land? The latest manifestation of this imperative is the barrier wall, which Israel is currently building to separate and enclose Palestinian towns and villages in the lands it occupied after 1967. There are those who rightly point to the wall’s illegality and infringement of human rights. And the International Court of Justice has just affirmed this view resoundingly in its ruling, passed on 9.7.04 by 14 of the 15 judges, that the wall was an illegal structure when in the occupied Palestinian territories and that Israel would have to tear it down and make restitution for the damage it has caused to thousands of Palestinians. This position is entirely valid, but critics, in my view, have missed one crucial aspect of the wall’s purpose, which is, to "vanish" the Palestinians, to make them so invisible that Israelis can go on pretending that there is no "other man".
> 
> More: Vanishing the Palestinians: CounterPunch Tells the Facts Names the Names
> 
> Muslims view Israel as a squatter nation on Arab land.  Why wouldn't they?


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that letting Israel, or Jews in general, operate under a different standard than others is an injustice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all Jews are Zionuts.
> 
> There are many Jews who oppose Zionism and we must acknowledge that fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, believe it not, there are anti-semitic Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me ding dong, what does zionism has to do with Judaism? So why would a Jew be anti -Jew?!?!?!?!?!? Wouldn't it be easier to become a Catholic, Presbyterian.......
> 
> 
> the 14th Zionist Congress was considering Argentina as the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Zionist" is just a liberal euphemism meaning "Jew."  It's a way for them to hide their anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Vernon.
> 
> Your own* Jewish Library* defines Zionism thusly
> 
> 
> "The term “*Zionism*” was coined in 1890 by Nathan Birnbaum.* Its general definition means the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel.*"
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


My "Jewish library?"   I note you didn't mention the actual source of the quote.  That's because it was from some known anti-Semite. 

Regardless of what some book says, all we have to do is note who uses the term and how they use it to know that they are anti-Semites.  The term may have started out benign, but the anti-Semites quickly adopted it as a euphemism for their bigotry.


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Nutanyahoo making so many enemies?  He even went to France after being asked not to.
> 
> How Netanyahu's Policies Are Fueling Anti-Semitism - Alon Ben-Meir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
Click to expand...



Anti- zionut  YES

Anti-semite NO.

This is a picture of someone who is a semite





*Shakira Isabel Mebarak*

Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
Would I lick her pussy? Yes
Am I then an anti-semite?

Fuck no.


.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't making any enemies.  Anyone who complained about him was already his enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.


----------



## Contumacious

Jeremiah said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French haven't made any errors with regard to what can be said about Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course to a Muslim hating bigot like you they haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet in an Islamic nation you could be killed for insulting Mohammad while you could insult Jews all the day long with no problem.  So what point is NY Carbineer making?  That the French are more civilized?  I agree.  They are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Vernon
> 
> 
> Can we, in good ol' USA, criticize the NSA?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> Then WHY THE FUCK is Ed Snowden in Russia?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've criticized the NSA and I am still here.    (hi there)
> 
> Why is Snowden in Russia?
> *
> Because he made the mistake of believing he could cut a deal with Putin.*  He'll never leave Russia.  They won't let him leave.  His mistake.
Click to expand...



Bwahahahahahahah

Stupid son-of-a-bitch.


.


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
Click to expand...



She is a semite


*Mubarak* (Arabic: *مبارك*‎, _Mubārak_) is an Arabic given name. A variant form is *Baraka* or *Barack* (Arabic: *بارك*‎, _Bārak_), analogous to the Hebrew name Barak— ברךּ— meaning "knee" or "kneeling" *derived from common Semitic roots* for the concept of kneeling in praise/to receive a blessing.[1] _Mubarak_ and _Barack_ are thus the Arabic and Hebrew equivalent in meaning of the Latinate word "Benedict" (from _Benedictus (disambiguation)_ "blessed" or, literally, "well-spoken").


.


----------



## Lakhota

*Israelis Are The Worst Anti-Semites On The Planet*

The Anti-Defamation League, Israel lobby, and Israel apologists such as Alan Dershowitz are quick to label people unsupportive of Israel as anti-Semites, but in order to understand the validity of this terminology and labeling one has to understand what the word Semite really means. A Semite includes any ancient or modern Semitic speaking peoples in Southwest Asia (The Middle East). Arabs, Hebrews, Canaanites, Phoenicians, Maltese, Semitic speaking Ethiopians, and a great deal of other peoples are included in this list. To be anti-Semitic means to be against Semitic people, which includes Arabs and some Ethiopians, not just Jewish people, as certain anti-gentile racists in the media would lead you to believe. In fact, it could be argued that precluding Arabs from being represented as Semites in anti-Semitic rhetoric is anti-Semitic because it is against certain Semites; Arabs in this case.

*More: Israelis Are The Worst Anti-Semites On The Planet
*
Since Arabs are also Semites - anti-Semitism applies equally to them.


----------



## Mertex

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
Click to expand...


Most Republican/conservatives hate Liberals on this issue, yet you are trying to imply that unlike Liberals, Republican/consrvatives love Israel?  How come Reps/cons hate Libs on this issue but are okay with Israel doing this?  Sort of like the religious right hating Mormons but being okay with Romney being our President?


America’s right believes that Israel can do no wrong when it’s building settlements in the occupied territories or trying to prevent a nuclear deal with Iran. But *when it comes to social policies, fundamentalists ignore that Israel is far more progressive than the United States.*

*A new governmental panel is suggesting that the Jewish state pay for all abortions for women aged 20-33. Currently, abortions for medical reasons and for girls under the age of 18 are subsidized by the government.*

*“Unlike in the United States, abortion has never figured in the country’s political campaigns,*” _The Times of Israel’_s Lamar Berman notes. *“In fact, Israel does not even have an active anti-abortion movement.”*

The Hyde Amendment makes it illegal for Medicaid to fund any abortions, except in the cases of rape, incest or a threat to the life of the mother. *Several Republican state legislatures have passed laws that will require women to purchase an additional waiver to cover abortion.*

Israel has a single-payer health care system, which helps keep costs low, as Mitt Romney noted during his visit to the country in 2012.

The Issue That Turns Republicans Against Israel The National Memo


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She is a semite
> 
> 
> *Mubarak* (Arabic: *مبارك*‎, _Mubārak_) is an Arabic given name. A variant form is *Baraka* or *Barack* (Arabic: *بارك*‎, _Bārak_), analogous to the Hebrew name Barak— ברךּ— meaning "knee" or "kneeling" *derived from common Semitic roots* for the concept of kneeling in praise/to receive a blessing.[1] _Mubarak_ and _Barack_ are thus the Arabic and Hebrew equivalent in meaning of the Latinate word "Benedict" (from _Benedictus (disambiguation)_ "blessed" or, literally, "well-spoken").
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


She's not a Jew.

End of story.


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he certainly is making enemies!  You are in denial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
Click to expand...



I feel exactly the same way about




Marla _Sokoloff_ 

who is also a semite of the Jewish persuasion.


.The ZIONUTS decision to make Palestine their home is my ONLY beef.


.


----------



## Contumacious

Mertex said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Republican/conservatives hate Liberals on this issue, yet you are trying to imply that unlike Liberals, Republican/consrvatives love Israel?  How come Reps/cons hate Libs on this issue but are okay with Israel doing this?  Sort of like the religious right hating Mormons but being okay with Romney being our President?
> 
> 
> America’s right believes that Israel can do no wrong when it’s building settlements in the occupied territories or trying to prevent a nuclear deal with Iran. But *when it comes to social policies, fundamentalists ignore that Israel is far more progressive than the United States.*
> 
> *A new governmental panel is suggesting that the Jewish state pay for all abortions for women aged 20-33. Currently, abortions for medical reasons and for girls under the age of 18 are subsidized by the government.*
> 
> *“Unlike in the United States, abortion has never figured in the country’s political campaigns,*” _The Times of Israel’_s Lamar Berman notes. *“In fact, Israel does not even have an active anti-abortion movement.”*
> 
> The Hyde Amendment makes it illegal for Medicaid to fund any abortions, except in the cases of rape, incest or a threat to the life of the mother. *Several Republican state legislatures have passed laws that will require women to purchase an additional waiver to cover abortion.*
> 
> Israel has a single-payer health care system, which helps keep costs low, as Mitt Romney noted during his visit to the country in 2012.
> 
> The Issue That Turns Republicans Against Israel The National Memo
Click to expand...




Religionists are typically stupid fucks.

The RELIGIOUS RIGHT constitutes  a substantial component of the Republican Party constituency.

The religious right have swallowed the fraud that present Israel is related to the lost 12  tribes of Israel . 

The Republicans want to be ELECTABLE so they have to pretend to believe the bullshit.


.


----------



## Meathead

Contumacious said:


> Religionists are typically stupid fucks.
> 
> The RELIGIOUS RIGHT constitutes  a substantial component of the Republican Party constituency.
> 
> The religious right have swallowed the fraud that present Israel is related to the lost 12  tribes of Israel .
> 
> The Republicans want to be ELECTABLE so they have to pretend to believe the bullshit.
> 
> 
> .


There is something wrong with you.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?  I'd say Netanyahu is certainly making friends and plenty of them!  Why?  B*ecause when the terror attacks in France took place back to back - people realized that this is what Israel has been putting up with since 1948!  * Nothing makes you more sympathetic than walking a day in someone else's shoes.
> 
> Muslims do not think like the west so they do not understand that logic.  Good thing we do, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same way about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marla _Sokoloff_
> 
> who is also a semite of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> 
> .The ZIONUTS decision to make Palestine their home is my ONLY beef.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Most males would screw any female who is attractive, even if they were serial killers, so your post doesn't prove much.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Republican/conservatives hate Liberals on this issue, yet you are trying to imply that unlike Liberals, Republican/consrvatives love Israel?  How come Reps/cons hate Libs on this issue but are okay with Israel doing this?  Sort of like the religious right hating Mormons but being okay with Romney being our President?
> 
> 
> America’s right believes that Israel can do no wrong when it’s building settlements in the occupied territories or trying to prevent a nuclear deal with Iran. But *when it comes to social policies, fundamentalists ignore that Israel is far more progressive than the United States.*
> 
> *A new governmental panel is suggesting that the Jewish state pay for all abortions for women aged 20-33. Currently, abortions for medical reasons and for girls under the age of 18 are subsidized by the government.*
> 
> *“Unlike in the United States, abortion has never figured in the country’s political campaigns,*” _The Times of Israel’_s Lamar Berman notes. *“In fact, Israel does not even have an active anti-abortion movement.”*
> 
> The Hyde Amendment makes it illegal for Medicaid to fund any abortions, except in the cases of rape, incest or a threat to the life of the mother. *Several Republican state legislatures have passed laws that will require women to purchase an additional waiver to cover abortion.*
> 
> Israel has a single-payer health care system, which helps keep costs low, as Mitt Romney noted during his visit to the country in 2012.
> 
> The Issue That Turns Republicans Against Israel The National Memo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religionists are typically stupid fucks.
> 
> The RELIGIOUS RIGHT constitutes  a substantial component of the Republican Party constituency.
> 
> The religious right have swallowed the fraud that present Israel is related to the lost 12  tribes of Israel .
> 
> The Republicans want to be ELECTABLE so they have to pretend to believe the bullshit.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's far more credible than the claim that the people living in Gaza and the West Bank are "Palestinians" who have lived in the region since time immemorial.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. That did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just batshit crazy and not based on facts at all. Have you no shame at all?  I could just as easily claim the ultra right -wing Jews are fascists who secretly admire Hitler, but it would be just as untrue as the horseshit that you spewed. So, I won't make that claim. You really need to re-tether yourself to reality.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gibberish and barley coherent, You start threads here that trash Christians and "You don't trust them" You support Obama who is intentionally propping up Iran, who is committed to Israel's destruction. You're the one whose clueless. Obama is not very popular in Israel for good reason, but you love him, You love Hillary, you support the leftist ideology. Not saying you're not a good person you seem to be. You're just blinded by the leftist ideology. I've said here before most American Jews have been sheltered.  They vote with the leftist who are supposedly more compassionate which is hogwash actually. The libs are not pro-israel and more and more they are moving away from supporting her
Click to expand...



I have blasted extremists, regardless of their faith, including but not limited to Christian extremists. Learn to recognize the difference. If you think that Obama is intentionally propping up Iran, then you are even more batshit crazy than I thought. Righties like you live in a dream world.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jeremiah said:


> Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?   Now you know.  Your welcome.




That is because the book is absolutely BATSHIT CRAZY and there is not even one shred of verifiable evidence in it. Not even one. Not verified by any other source. Gee, people have had onyl 19.5 years to do this...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jeremiah said:


> For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator




Oh, yes, this is just TOTALLY FACTUAL. UHUH:




> McVeigh's religion was first called into question in a December 27th editorial in the Beaumont Enterprise by Travis Hudson. A Beaumont, Tex., resident and Kroger supermarket cashier, Hudson announced what he termed "an open and shut case" about McVeigh's spiritual beliefs.





> *"Realistically and indubitably, the man was a Muslim,"* Hudson wrote of McVeigh, who was executed on June 11, 2001 after being convicted of the 11 counts on his federal indictment including the "use of a weapon of mass destruction."
> 
> *"Blew up a whole damn building, killed more Americans than 9/11. What else could he be?"* continued the factually dubious column. The previously understood lifelong Christian killed a total of 168 people in the April 19, 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Okla. It was the deadliest act of terrorism in United States history until 2001, when more than 3,000 people died in the September 11 attacks.
> 
> "*I know what the Jewish media expects us to believe about al-McVeigh*, and him supposedly being Christian like us," Hudson later said with a chuckle when interviewed on KFDM-TVChannel 6, the CBS affiliate in Beaumont, "but tell me, what Christian would do that? It's not credible. You know a thousand American kids younger than 5 died that day in Oklahoma?"




Oh, and looky, looky, a crazy assed Rightie who is blasting Jews, too. The sentence in red is quite obvioiusly anti-semitic, but Jroc, who worships Conservatism, will of course give this a pass.

Really, Jeri do you even READ the links you post?

So, the book is based on hearsay, and not fact.


----------



## Statistikhengst

NYcarbineer said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that anti-Muslimism doesn't have a catch phrase for it that is comparable to anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does!    Je Suis CHARLIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is not cracking down on those who mock the Prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right because France defends freedom of speech.  Get with the program or find another country to live in.  That's the message.
> 
> You don't move into someone else's house and start re-arranging the furniture.  Go home if you do not like the way things are set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually, the French should wear T shirts that read "Je Suis Hypocrite"*
> 
> 
> *WHY is it that the French will allow mocking the Muslims but not the Jewish Holocaust?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because occasionally humans make massive, collective errors of judgment.
Click to expand...


The Holocaust was quite real.
There were some Vichy French who took part.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?   Now you know.  Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because the book is absolutely BATSHIT CRAZY and there is not even one shred of verifiable evidence in it. Not even one. Not verified by any other source. Gee, people have had onyl 19.5 years to do this...
Click to expand...


Sorry, Stat.  No cigar for you. (as saying goes)  Read this one.

Declassified FBI Memo FBI ABC News Knew OK City Bombing Done By Muslims

April 5, 2011, - 1:07 pm

*Declassified FBI Memo: FBI & ABC News Knew OK City Bombing Done By Muslims*
By *Debbie Schlussel*

Now we know.  After years of telling us otherwise, the FBI–in its own words, on its own previously classified memo–*knew the the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was likely the work and planning of Islamic terrorists*, not just Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

And then there is this:

A big story in the news today is that a senior ABC News reporter was a mole for the FBI, according to a just released classified FBI memo from the 1990s.  But the far more important revelation in the the memo is that it confirms that the FBI and ABC News believed the Oklahoma City bombing might be the work of Iraqi intelligence working for Saddam Hussein and that Saudi Arabia warned about this same fact.

As I noted recently, there was previously a lot of evidence that the Oklahoma City was the work of Islamic terrorists, including the presence of McVeigh associate and Iraqi agent*Hussain Al-Hussaini*, whom the FBI confirmed was seen with McVeigh throughout the planning of the attack, including when McVeigh rented the vehicle used in the bombing.  Most of this evidence was dug up and brought out by Ms. Davis, a then-Oklahoma Citytelevision reporter, whose book, “*The Third Terrorist: The Middle East Connection to the Oklahoma City Bombing



*,” is a must-read.

So why did the FBI cover up the fact that the bombing was an Islamic terrorist operation? The usual–political correctness toward Muslims can be the only answer. *More*:

A once-classified FBI memo reveals that the bureau treated a senior ABC News journalist as a potential confidential informant in the 1990s, pumping the reporter to ascertain the source of a sensational but uncorroborated tip that the network had obtained during its early coverage of the Oklahoma City bombing.

The journalist, whose name is not disclosed in the document labeled “secret,” not only cooperated but provided the identity of a confidential source, according to the FBI memo. . . .

The ABC employee was even assigned a number in the FBI’s informant database, indicating he or she was still being vetted for suitability as a snitch after providing “highly accurate and reliable information in the past” and then revealing information the network had obtained in the hours just after the 1995 terrorist attack by Timothy McVeigh.

The journalist “advised that *a source within the Saudi Arabian Intelligence Service advised that the Oklahoma City bombing was sponsored by the Iraqi Special Services who contracted seven (7) former Afghani Freedom Fighters out of Pakistan,” an April 17, 1996 FBI memo states*, recounting the then-ABC journalist’s interview with FBI agents a year earlier on the evening of the April 19, 1995 bombing. (The Iraqi connection, of course, never materialized.) . . .

The memo was recently discovered by Utah lawyer Jesse Trentadue, who has spent years researching the Oklahoma City case trying to prove a connection between the terrorist bombing and the death of his brother in an Oklahoma prison in the summer of 1995.

The root of the memo lies in Trentadue’s relationship with Terry Nichols, one of the defendants convicted in the 1995 terror attack, who is serving life in prison. Trentadue recently found the document — unredacted and still marked secret — in a box of documents gathered by Nichols’ defense attorneys.

The memo suggests the ABC journalist reached out to a counterterrorism agent in New York City on his or her own the night of the bombing, in part because the information acquired suggested that “there were two other bombing incidents planned” soon at government offices in Houston and Los Angeles.Declassified FBI Memo FBI ABC News Knew OK City Bombing Done By Muslims


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

For those who only like to read a paragraph or two.........

 a senior ABC News reporter was a mole for the FBI, according to a just released classified FBI memo from the 1990s. But the far more important revelation in the the memo is that it confirms that the FBI and ABC News believed the Oklahoma City bombing might be the work of Iraqi intelligence working for Saddam Hussein and that Saudi Arabia warned about this same fact.

As I noted recently, there was previously a lot of evidence that the Oklahoma City was the work of Islamic terrorists, including the presence of McVeigh associate and Iraqi agent*Hussain Al-Hussaini*, whom the FBI confirmed was seen with McVeigh throughout the planning of the attack,including when McVeigh rented the vehicle used in the bombing. 

So the FBI had this information - so did an ABC News Reporter and so did the head of the FBI - Ted Gunderson.  You see, Stat?    You do not know everything you think you know.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 wasn't the first terrorist attack.  The Oklahoma City Bombing was.


----------



## Contumacious

Meathead said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religionists are typically stupid fucks.
> 
> The RELIGIOUS RIGHT constitutes  a substantial component of the Republican Party constituency.
> 
> The religious right have swallowed the fraud that present Israel is related to the lost 12  tribes of Israel .
> 
> The Republicans want to be ELECTABLE so they have to pretend to believe the bullshit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> There is something wrong with you.
Click to expand...



HUH?

You must be a ........meathead.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone has gone silent on this last one.  I suppose you people didn't know there was a book out about it?   Now you know.  Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because the book is absolutely BATSHIT CRAZY and there is not even one shred of verifiable evidence in it. Not even one. Not verified by any other source. Gee, people have had onyl 19.5 years to do this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Stat.  No cigar for you. (as saying goes)  Read this one.
> 
> Declassified FBI Memo FBI ABC News Knew OK City Bombing Done By Muslims
> 
> April 5, 2011, - 1:07 pm
> 
> *Declassified FBI Memo: FBI & ABC News Knew OK City Bombing Done By Muslims*
> By *Debbie Schlussel*
> 
> Now we know.  After years of telling us otherwise, the FBI–in its own words, on its own previously classified memo–*knew the the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was likely the work and planning of Islamic terrorists*, not just Timothy McVeigh.
Click to expand...



do you ever read the shit you post? This sentence in Debbie Schlussel's private write up that you quoted, that is red, is linked to this:

Memo suggests FBI had mole inside ABC News in 1990s Center for Public Integrity

The title of that article is:

*Memo suggests FBI had mole inside ABC News in 1990s*


There is NOT EVEN ONE SENTENCE in that link, which Debbie Schlussel linked to, not even one, that says that there is any evidence that Timothy McVeigh was a muslim. There is not EVEN ONE SENTENCE that claims, even without evidence, that Timothy McVeigh was a muslim.

So, Debbie Schlussel writes this sentence and claims:



> Now we know.  After years of telling us otherwise, the FBI–in its own words, on its own previously classified memo–*knew the the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was likely the work and planning of Islamic terrorists*, not just Timothy McVeigh.



But the link that is embedded in that sentence, to the link that I have exposed here, in no way backs up her claims. That link says that there was a FBI mole inside ABC news in the 1990s. That article mentions Timothy McVeigh's name exactly TWO times, and one of them is part of the picture caption.


As I already said, this speculation is just BATSHIT CRAZY.


----------



## Dante

NYcarbineer said:


> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Protecting free speech is not about protecting speech that doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst

NYcarbineer said:


> Protecting free speech is not about protecting speech that doesn't bother anyone.




I concur.


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that was the strategy behind encouraging 09/11.
> 
> Our "friends" encouraged the demolition of the WTC, the murder of 3000 individuals and the creation of a more tyrannical federal government (TSA, the "Patriot" ACT) so that we could understand their - self-inflicted - plight.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same way about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marla _Sokoloff_
> 
> who is also a semite of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> 
> .The ZIONUTS decision to make Palestine their home is my ONLY beef.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most males would screw any female who is attractive, even if they were serial killers, so your post doesn't prove much.
Click to expand...



Really?


Would you screw her?






Beyonce Knowles


.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually accusing Jew of encouraging 9/11?
> 
> I'll bet you also claim you aren't an anti-Semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same way about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marla _Sokoloff_
> 
> who is also a semite of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> 
> .The ZIONUTS decision to make Palestine their home is my ONLY beef.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most males would screw any female who is attractive, even if they were serial killers, so your post doesn't prove much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Would you screw her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce Knowles
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sure I would.   Who wouldn't? 

I've had several black girl friends, BTW.

Did you assume I'm prejudiced against blacks?


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti- zionut  YES
> 
> Anti-semite NO.
> 
> This is a picture of someone who is a semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakira Isabel Mebarak*
> 
> Would I kiss her ass? Yes.
> Would I lick her pussy? Yes
> Am I then an anti-semite?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same way about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marla _Sokoloff_
> 
> who is also a semite of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> 
> .The ZIONUTS decision to make Palestine their home is my ONLY beef.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most males would screw any female who is attractive, even if they were serial killers, so your post doesn't prove much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Would you screw her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce Knowles
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.   Who wouldn't?
> 
> I've had several black girl friends, BTW.
> 
> Did you assume I'm prejudiced against blacks?
Click to expand...



Good.

My ONLY grievance is Zionism.

But Zionism prior to  1947 was not a problem because the US was not involved.

But thus far the US has given the Jewish State over 100 BBBBBBBBBBBBBbillion to exterminate and disappear those unfortunate people.

ISIS is a very well finance operation.

How much longer before .they get lucky and are in a position to deliver a devastating blow to the US?


.


----------



## bripat9643

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakira isn't Jewish, so your post is a big FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same way about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marla _Sokoloff_
> 
> who is also a semite of the Jewish persuasion.
> 
> 
> .The ZIONUTS decision to make Palestine their home is my ONLY beef.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most males would screw any female who is attractive, even if they were serial killers, so your post doesn't prove much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Would you screw her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyonce Knowles
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.   Who wouldn't?
> 
> I've had several black girl friends, BTW.
> 
> Did you assume I'm prejudiced against blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> My ONLY grievance is Zionism.
> 
> But Zionism prior to  1947 was not a problem because the US was not involved.
> 
> But thus far the US has given the Jewish State over 100 BBBBBBBBBBBBBbillion to exterminate and disappear those unfortunate people.
> 
> ISIS is a very well finance operation.
> 
> How much longer before .they get lucky and are in a position to deliver a devastating blow to the US?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So you're an anti-Semite, but you don't hate blacks.

The Jewish state hasn't tried to exterminate or disappear anyone.  The fact that you believe it has shows you're an anti-semite.


----------



## Lakhota

Someone of relevance also criticizes the gratuitous and zealous bashing of Islam by Charlie Hebdo.

*Charlie Hebdo Founder Says Slain Editor 'Dragged' Staff To Their Deaths*


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever notice that so many of your liberal buddies hate Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just batshit crazy and not based on facts at all. Have you no shame at all?  I could just as easily claim the ultra right -wing Jews are fascists who secretly admire Hitler, but it would be just as untrue as the horseshit that you spewed. So, I won't make that claim. You really need to re-tether yourself to reality.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gibberish and barley coherent, You start threads here that trash Christians and "You don't trust them" You support Obama who is intentionally propping up Iran, who is committed to Israel's destruction. You're the one whose clueless. Obama is not very popular in Israel for good reason, but you love him, You love Hillary, you support the leftist ideology. Not saying you're not a good person you seem to be. You're just blinded by the leftist ideology. I've said here before most American Jews have been sheltered.  They vote with the leftist who are supposedly more compassionate which is hogwash actually. The libs are not pro-israel and more and more they are moving away from supporting her
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have blasted extremists, regardless of their faith, including but not limited to Christian extremists. Learn to recognize the difference. If you think that Obama is intentionally propping up Iran, then you are even more batshit crazy than I thought. Righties like you live in a dream world.
Click to expand...



Really? Here's thread specially for people like you.. Why not one comment? Wierd...You may simply prove my point and ignore it. Like you normally do

.An Anti-Israel President US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

While we have the leftist founding the BDS movement,  we have "Extremist" Christains..



Netanyahu seems to like them.... Why not you?


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Someone of relevance also criticizes the gratuitous and zealous bashing of Islam by Charlie Hebdo.
> 
> *Charlie Hebdo Founder Says Slain Editor 'Dragged' Staff To Their Deaths*



Yeah, that sure justifies slaughtering 12 people.

You're an imbecile.


----------



## Lakhota

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone of relevance also criticizes the gratuitous and zealous bashing of Islam by Charlie Hebdo.
> 
> *Charlie Hebdo Founder Says Slain Editor 'Dragged' Staff To Their Deaths*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sure justifies slaughtering 12 people.
> 
> You're an imbecile.
Click to expand...


Did the founder of Charlie Hebdo say it "justifies slaughtering 12 people"?  No, he didn't.  Nor did I, but I've always thought the Charlie Hebdo editor's Islam-bashing cartoons were childish and over-the-top.  Apparently the Pope feels somewhat the same.  I believe in freedom of speech - but not a constant barrage of gratuitous garbage like that.  Maybe that's French mentality.

Pope Francis On Charlie Hebdo: You Cannot Insult The Faith Of Others 

Catholic League's Bill Donohue On Charlie Hebdo: Muslims Have The Right To Be Angry 

It's not the cartoons-- a contrarian perspective from a Muslim cartoonist


----------



## Contumacious

bripat9643 said:


> [
> So you're an anti-Semite, but you don't hate blacks.
> 
> The Jewish state hasn't tried to exterminate or disappear anyone.  The fact that you believe it has shows you're an anti-semite.




Really?





*Born* 8 December 1948 (age 66)
Ein HaHoresh, Israel
*Residence* Israel
*Nationality* Israeli
*Alma mater* Hebrew University of Jerusalem
University of Cambridge
*Occupation* Historian
*Known for* One of Israel's "New Historians"
*Parents* Ya'akov and Sadie Morris

Really?

Why then is JEWISH HISTORIAN saying *bad things* about YOUR countrymen?

.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No.* Most of them strongly support Israel. Ask Mertex or Derideo_Te . But some quote false facts. Yes, some Lefties hate Israel, but I can also show you some extreme Righties here who do as well. It's a phenomenon that crosses ideological boundaries. You do understand that right?  Especially considering that more than 7 out of 10 American Jews lean left, not right.  There is a reason for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just batshit crazy and not based on facts at all. Have you no shame at all?  I could just as easily claim the ultra right -wing Jews are fascists who secretly admire Hitler, but it would be just as untrue as the horseshit that you spewed. So, I won't make that claim. You really need to re-tether yourself to reality.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gibberish and barley coherent, You start threads here that trash Christians and "You don't trust them" You support Obama who is intentionally propping up Iran, who is committed to Israel's destruction. You're the one whose clueless. Obama is not very popular in Israel for good reason, but you love him, You love Hillary, you support the leftist ideology. Not saying you're not a good person you seem to be. You're just blinded by the leftist ideology. I've said here before most American Jews have been sheltered.  They vote with the leftist who are supposedly more compassionate which is hogwash actually. The libs are not pro-israel and more and more they are moving away from supporting her
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have blasted extremists, regardless of their faith, including but not limited to Christian extremists. Learn to recognize the difference. If you think that Obama is intentionally propping up Iran, then you are even more batshit crazy than I thought. Righties like you live in a dream world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Here's thread specially for people like you.. Why not one comment? Wierd...You may simply prove my point and ignore it. Like you normally do
> 
> .An Anti-Israel President US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> While we have the leftist founding the BDS movement,  we have "Extremist" Christains..
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu seems to like them.... Why not you?
Click to expand...


Who said I disliked them?

I simply call out the extremists.

There is a difference. Comprehension is really not your thing, eh?


----------



## Jroc

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel much more strongly than left wing Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just batshit crazy and not based on facts at all. Have you no shame at all?  I could just as easily claim the ultra right -wing Jews are fascists who secretly admire Hitler, but it would be just as untrue as the horseshit that you spewed. So, I won't make that claim. You really need to re-tether yourself to reality.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gibberish and barley coherent, You start threads here that trash Christians and "You don't trust them" You support Obama who is intentionally propping up Iran, who is committed to Israel's destruction. You're the one whose clueless. Obama is not very popular in Israel for good reason, but you love him, You love Hillary, you support the leftist ideology. Not saying you're not a good person you seem to be. You're just blinded by the leftist ideology. I've said here before most American Jews have been sheltered.  They vote with the leftist who are supposedly more compassionate which is hogwash actually. The libs are not pro-israel and more and more they are moving away from supporting her
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have blasted extremists, regardless of their faith, including but not limited to Christian extremists. Learn to recognize the difference. If you think that Obama is intentionally propping up Iran, then you are even more batshit crazy than I thought. Righties like you live in a dream world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Here's thread specially for people like you.. Why not one comment? Wierd...You may simply prove my point and ignore it. Like you normally do
> 
> .An Anti-Israel President US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> While we have the leftist founding the BDS movement,  we have "Extremist" Christains..
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu seems to like them.... Why not you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I disliked them?
> 
> I simply call out the extremists.
> 
> There is a difference. Comprehension is really not your thing, eh?
Click to expand...

You ignored main the point entirely....Stick with your leftist buddies, they are your brothers, your certainly not Jews. Maybe you can join the BDS movement. and write a letter of congratulations to Obama as Iran grows more powerful thanks to him....


----------



## paulitician

Most Western European Nations no longer stand for Free Speech. There are some very brave Free Speech advocates in France, but they're few and far between. Among the bravest, were those murdered recently. But France is still governed by the Left/Socialists for the most part. And their record on Freedom & Liberty is dismal. They're the ones who ushered in 'Hate Speech' Laws all across Western Europe.

The fact is, Muslim Immigrants overwhelmingly support the Left who control most Western European nations at this point. They see them as the ones who opened the borders and allowed to them to take over to an extent. They also see more Freebies coming from the Left. So it's a very close relationship at this point. Most Muslims in Western Europe vote for Left/Socialists. That's the reality. So don't be fooled by this temporary surge in defending Free Speech. The Left in Western Europe values its relationship with Muslims more than it does Freedom & Liberty. Bet on that.


----------



## Phoenall

Statistikhengst said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then all they need are some denunciations and then they can build some camps....
> 
> oldest trick in the book.
> 
> Well, other than hookers.
Click to expand...





 The French have just built one at Sangatte, with its own Michelin 3 star chef cooking 3 course meals for the inmates every day. What they should be doing is sending them back to where they came from with a warning next time they will be shot as enemy insurgents.


----------



## Phoenall

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our President is too busy trying to transform America to look like Europe to be bothered joining 40+ world leaders.  After all, which is more important, the football playoffs or conduction foreign policy?  You are correct that the only good thing out of his not going to France is he would have apologized to the Muslims for all of those Frenchmen that got in the way of their bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis killed at least 700 innocent Palestinian children over the summer,
> 
> if you want to play the math game.
> 
> Do you want to play the math game?
Click to expand...





 Did they when did this happen then, and while you are trying to find the evidence read the Geneva conventions in regards to using civilian areas for warfare and using civilians as human shields.

 Now again how many were Israel responsible for and how many were murdered by hamas in breach of the Geneva conventions.


----------



## paulitician

Phoenall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *France Cracks Down on Anti-Semitic Speech, Arrests Provocative Comedian for ‘Defending Terrorism’*
> 
> by Evan McMurry | 8:46 am, January 14th, 2015
> 
> 54 people were arrested in France as of Wednesday for “apologizing for terrorism” in the wake of the attack on the _Charlie Hebdo_ office last week that left a dozen dead. French authorities also announced the country would crack down on what the Associated Press summarized as “hate speech, anti-Semitism and glorifying terrorism.”
> 
> Thankfully our President did not go to France to defend this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then all they need are some denunciations and then they can build some camps....
> 
> oldest trick in the book.
> 
> Well, other than hookers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French have just built one at Sangatte, with its own Michelin 3 star chef cooking 3 course meals for the inmates every day. What they should be doing is sending them back to where they came from with a warning next time they will be shot as enemy insurgents.
Click to expand...


Nothing like that will happen until the Left/Socialists are removed from power. The Left in Western Europe has a very close relationship with Muslims. They're the ones who opened their nations' borders and allowed them to get a foothold. So most Muslims in Western Europe support the Left/Socialists. They have a very close relationship. 

The Left will do everything in its power to not upset them. That's just the current reality. Nothing will change until the Left are booted out of power all across Western Europe.


----------



## Bleipriester

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, Mein Kampf is the no. 1 best seller in the Muslim world (after Koran)
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah you keep spreading that lie.
> 
> But I have never meet a muslim who has ever read Mein Kampt.
> 
> In fact, most of them don't even know what it is?    ......
Click to expand...

Books are unknown items in some parts of the Muslim world. In fact, some parts of the Muslim world were more developed 1000 years ago.


----------



## Sunni Man

Bleipriester said:


> Books are unknown items in some parts of the Muslim world..


Quite the idiotic statement.   ......


----------



## Bleipriester

Sunni Man said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Books are unknown items in some parts of the Muslim world..
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the idiotic statement.   ......
Click to expand...

I am sure you are referring to the Koran. But with a literacy rate of 28,1 % in Afghanistan it's content is known from hearsay at best.


----------



## Sunni Man

Bleipriester said:


> I am sure you are referring to the Koran. But with a literacy rate of 28,1 % in Afghanistan it's content is known from hearsay at best.


Incorrect.

The Afghan people have a long oral tradition of memorizing the Quran and then reciting it verbatim.   .....


----------



## Synthaholic

France does not have freedom of speech in their laws.  Neither does Britain.  Neither does Germany.  None of them do.


----------



## Bleipriester

Sunni Man said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are referring to the Koran. But with a literacy rate of 28,1 % in Afghanistan it's content is known from hearsay at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> The Afghan people have a long oral tradition of memorizing the Quran and then reciting it verbatim.   .....
Click to expand...

What you are saying is that they dont know what to do with a book.


----------



## Bleipriester

Synthaholic said:


> France does not have freedom of speech in their laws.  Neither does Britain.  Neither does Germany.  None of them do.


Germany has. The Grundgesetz states that one has the right to express his opinion with words, pictures and writings without censorship.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jeremiah said:


> You obviously have no fear of the LORD to use God's name in vain like that. I think the Muslims have done far more demonization of innocent Jews not to mention an entire nation (Israel) that has been slandered in front of the world by them for decades.


When Irish Catholics were blowing up British people, should Britain have bombed the Vatican?


----------



## Synthaholic

Jeremiah said:


> You asked for the evidence and I'm providing it for you.


No, you're not.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jroc said:


> Most leftist American Jews are leftists first and Jews second and  a far greater percentage of* real conservatives,* as I am, strongly support Israel. *People like you would bash and slander conservative Christians who support Israel *much more strongly than left wing secular Jews.


You are blissfully ignorant about why conservative Christians support Israel.

You prolly think it's because they love the Jews, or some other Right-Wing talking point.


----------



## Synthaholic

paperview said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Seawych - this is one link with part of the story on Tim McVeigh- I'll find the other part for you.  Sit tight.
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was Muslim Terrorist Argues US Senator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dimmy,  you just linked to a SATIRE page.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> "Was he Muslim? Let me answer your question with another question: Does the Pope shit in the woods?" The senator added, "9/11!" and "Did you know we're such a dim nation that many people would probably read this entire satire without realizing it was a joke?!"
> 
> Jeri really is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  The guy actually read that and linked it as a real backup source for his claim.
> 
> Might as well hold up a "I'm Stupid" sign.
Click to expand...

You need to spend more time here, my friend!


----------



## Synthaholic

Bleipriester said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> France does not have freedom of speech in their laws.  Neither does Britain.  Neither does Germany.  None of them do.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany has. The Grundgesetz states that one has the right to express his opinion with words, pictures and writings without censorship.
Click to expand...

False.  Denying the Holocaust is against the law.

That is not free speech.

BTW, whose sock are you?  I've never seen you before, yet you miraculously have 3000+ posts.


----------



## Bleipriester

Synthaholic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> France does not have freedom of speech in their laws.  Neither does Britain.  Neither does Germany.  None of them do.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany has. The Grundgesetz states that one has the right to express his opinion with words, pictures and writings without censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.  Denying the Holocaust is against the law.
> 
> That is not free speech.
> 
> BTW, whose sock are you?  I've never seen you before, yet you miraculously have 3000+ posts.
Click to expand...

Denying the Holocaust is actually not an opinion but a claim. One can have opinions to facts but the facts themselves are how they are, what ever an opinion about it is. So, if you say, that you doubt that the holocaust has happened, it is not a denial of the Holocaust.
However, there is an unwritten law in Germany, the "act of enforcing government defined political correctness." While you can violate that "law" without legal consequences, such violations can destroy your career. That does not apply for officials. "Undemocratic" behavior can earn you an employment ban.

Cases I remember:
A homosexual teacher got an employment ban for participating in a Pro-NRW Demo. Funny, the guy came to provoke the demonstrators but then he told openly, that he is rather afraid of Islamists than of right wingers: Employment ban!
 8220 Linker Lehrer 8221 suspendiert Reaktionen Ruhrbarone

A young woman´s Olympic and and police carriers were destroyed because her friend was member of the NPD, a typical case of the exertion of the "act of enforcing government defined political correctness."

"Die simpelste rechtsstaatliche Regel, die Unschuldsvermutung, galt nicht mehr. Schlimmer noch: Um des guten antifaschistischen Gefühls willen wurde ein Mensch für die Gesinnung eines anderen Menschen verantwortlich gemacht. Der Fall ist krass, aber keineswegs einzigartig. Denn das Gegenstück zu der unverzeihlichen Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber den NSU-Morden ist eine stets aktivierbare Bereitschaft, sich über den Rechtsextremismus zu empören, zur Not auch ohne realen Grund."
Olympia-Skandal Die symbolische Opferung der Nadja Drygalla - DIE WELT


Who I am? I am just a guy, who wants to discuss this and that and is frustrated by the western governments.


----------



## Vikrant

France always had a great tradition in journalism. That spirit comes out in the solidarity that French people are displaying with Charlie Hebdo. Most countries would have buckled up by now but not France.


----------



## Contumacious

Synthaholic said:


> France does not have freedom of speech in their laws.  Neither does Britain.  Neither does Germany.  None of them do.




*France Arrests a Comedian For His Facebook Comments, Showing the Sham of the West’s “Free Speech” Celebration*

By Glenn Greenwald 
The Intercept

January 16, 2015



Forty-eight hours after hosting a massive march under the banner of free expression, France opened a criminal investigation of a controversial French comedian for a Facebook post he wrote about the Charlie Hebdo attack, and then this morning, arrested him for that post on charges of “defending terrorism.” The comedian, Dieudonné (above), previously sought elective office in France on what he called an “anti-Zionist” platform, has had his show banned by numerous government officials in cities throughout France, and has been criminally prosecuted several times before for expressing ideas banned in that country."

.


----------



## fanger

The Western democracies have a real problem with the concept of “freedom of speech”. Their hypocrisy and double standards know no borders. The inflicted state terrorism of the West against Muslims in the Middle East or non-white peoples in Africa or elsewhere is boundless. But when these downtrodden victims of Western genocidal attacks fight back, they are called “terrorists”. Insults and incitement against Muslims and their prophet Mohammad falls allegedly under the concept of freedom of speech, which is assumed unlimited, however, when this noble concept is used against the atrocities committed by the Zionist occupying regime in Palestine or its US master, it’s considered a “crime” by the French judiciary.

Maurice Sinet, who worked as a political cartoonist for “Charlie Hebdo” for 20 years, was fired in 2009 for his “anti-Semitic” cartoon mocking the relationship of Nikolas Sarkozy’s son, Jean, with a wealthy Jewish woman. Commenting on rumors that Jean considered to convert to Judaism out of carrier reasons, Maurice Sinet quipped: ““He’ll go a long way in life, that little lad.” He was charged of “inciting racial hatred”. After the journalist Claude Askolovitch thought, Sinet’s article was anti-Semitic, then editor in chief, Philippe Val, demanded an apology from Sinet. He refused saying: “I’d rather cut my balls off.” He lost his job. One of the many Zionist front Organization took him to court, and Sinet won a 40, 000 Euro court judgment against his former publisher. (1)

The controversial French comedian Dieudonné M’bala M’bala posted on facebook “I like Charlie Coulibaly”. An investigation by the Paris prosecutor’s office followed immediately, and two days later, Wednesday 14 January, he was arrested for exercising his right of freedom of speech. His shows are banned because of being “anti-Semitic”. With the approval of the French government freedom of expression can be utilized, but if it doesn’t fit into the prevailing political concept of the ruling political and media class, one has a problem.

The “protest march of millions” in Paris , “led” by 40 big shots, was a fake. The heads of states did not lead the march, instead they flew in for a photo op on a hermetically sealed street. No wonder that US President Obama did not want to waste his time for such a gimmick. Many of these heads of states fight against freedom of speech in their own countries. Was this the only manipulation by the corporate media?

The circumstances of the terror attack at “Charlie Hebdo” raises more questions that it has answered so far. The cold-blooded assassination of police officer Ahmed Merabet at point-blank range did not cause a single blood splatter on the sidewalk. In the assassination of John F. Kennedy, however, there was blood and brain all over the car. How come that the attack by the Kouachi brothers and their getaway were filmed from roof tops? Who were these people and who stationed them there? Do people take their IDs with them, when going on a deadly rampage? But the world knows already that it’s possible to find a brand-new passport besides the pulverized twin towers in New York City . Like the 9/11 hijackers, the perpetrators of the Paris atrocities were known within minutes.

I 8217 m Maurice Sinet 8211 8220 I Like Charlie Coulibaly 8221 8211 Wake Up From Your Slumber


----------



## Contumacious

fanger said:


> The Western democracies have a real problem with the concept of “freedom of speech”. Their hypocrisy and double standards know no borders. The inflicted state terrorism of the West against Muslims in the Middle East or non-white peoples in Africa or elsewhere is boundless. But when these downtrodden victims of Western genocidal attacks fight back, they are called “terrorists”. Insults and incitement against Muslims and their prophet Mohammad falls allegedly under the concept of freedom of speech, which is assumed unlimited, however, when this noble concept is used against the atrocities committed by the Zionist occupying regime in Palestine or its US master, it’s considered a “crime” by the French judiciary.
> 
> Maurice Sinet, who worked as a political cartoonist for “Charlie Hebdo” for 20 years, was fired in 2009 for his “anti-Semitic” cartoon mocking the relationship of Nikolas Sarkozy’s son, Jean, with a wealthy Jewish woman. Commenting on rumors that Jean considered to convert to Judaism out of carrier reasons, Maurice Sinet quipped: ““He’ll go a long way in life, that little lad.” He was charged of “inciting racial hatred”. After the journalist Claude Askolovitch thought, Sinet’s article was anti-Semitic, then editor in chief, Philippe Val, demanded an apology from Sinet. He refused saying: “I’d rather cut my balls off.” He lost his job. One of the many Zionist front Organization took him to court, and Sinet won a 40, 000 Euro court judgment against his former publisher. (1)
> 
> The controversial French comedian Dieudonné M’bala M’bala posted on facebook “I like Charlie Coulibaly”. An investigation by the Paris prosecutor’s office followed immediately, and two days later, Wednesday 14 January, he was arrested for exercising his right of freedom of speech. His shows are banned because of being “anti-Semitic”. With the approval of the French government freedom of expression can be utilized, but if it doesn’t fit into the prevailing political concept of the ruling political and media class, one has a problem.
> 
> The “protest march of millions” in Paris , “led” by 40 big shots, was a fake. The heads of states did not lead the march, instead they flew in for a photo op on a hermetically sealed street. No wonder that US President Obama did not want to waste his time for such a gimmick. Many of these heads of states fight against freedom of speech in their own countries. Was this the only manipulation by the corporate media?
> 
> The circumstances of the terror attack at “Charlie Hebdo” raises more questions that it has answered so far. The cold-blooded assassination of police officer Ahmed Merabet at point-blank range did not cause a single blood splatter on the sidewalk. In the assassination of John F. Kennedy, however, there was blood and brain all over the car. How come that the attack by the Kouachi brothers and their getaway were filmed from roof tops? Who were these people and who stationed them there? Do people take their IDs with them, when going on a deadly rampage? But the world knows already that it’s possible to find a brand-new passport besides the pulverized twin towers in New York City . Like the 9/11 hijackers, the perpetrators of the Paris atrocities were known within minutes.
> 
> I 8217 m Maurice Sinet 8211 8220 I Like Charlie Coulibaly 8221 8211 Wake Up From Your Slumber


----------



## irosie91

fang posted this stupidity and contum endorsed it

The circumstances of the terror attack at “Charlie Hebdo” raises more questions that it has answered so far. The cold-blooded assassination of police officer Ahmed Merabet at point-blank range did not cause a single blood splatter on the sidewalk. In the assassination of John F. Kennedy, however, there was blood and brain all over the car. How come that the attack by the Kouachi brothers and their getaway were filmed from roof tops? Who were these people and who stationed them there?

I will state-----it is very clear that neither of these two idiots
have even seen a person dead of a single gunshot
wound to the head or bothered to listen to the news
of the event-------or even have any concept of the manner
in which JFK  was shot------feel free to ask why   ---you two
morons


----------



## Contumacious

irosie91 said:


> fang posted this stupidity and contum endorsed it
> 
> The circumstances of the terror attack at “Charlie Hebdo” raises more questions that it has answered so far. The cold-blooded assassination of police officer Ahmed Merabet at point-blank range did not cause a single blood splatter on the sidewalk. In the assassination of John F. Kennedy, however, there was blood and brain all over the car. How come that the attack by the Kouachi brothers and their getaway were filmed from roof tops? Who were these people and who stationed them there?
> 
> I will state-----it is very clear that neither of these two idiots
> have even seen a person dead of a single gunshot
> wound to the head or bothered to listen to the news
> of the event-------or even have any concept of the manner
> in which JFK  was shot------feel free to ask why   ---you two
> morons




Clueless in Tel Aviv


.


----------



## fanger

Google AK 47 head shot


----------



## irosie91

fanger said:


> Google AK 47 head shot



was the head shot on the cop accomplished with an  AK47?       what part of the skull and what was the calibre of the bullet?---
one or more bullets??       How do you know that there was no blood splatter?      How quickly did the cop die.    How many
GSW 's to the head have you seen?


----------

